# Apple TV et musiques iTunes Store



## gobren (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je possède une AppleTV, un MacBook et un iMac G5. 
L'installation de l'AppleTV a été faite avec l'iMac. Ils sont tous les deux synchros. J'ai rajouté le Macbook sur l'AppleTV en temps qu'ordinateur partagé. J'ai bien enregistré sur ces trois machines mon identifiant Apple utilisé sur l'iTS.

Depuis l'AppleTV je peux consulter tous les contenus locaux ou streamés depuis l'iMac avec DRM iTunes. Je ne peux en revanche pas consulter les contenus protégés issus du Macbook, l'AppleTV me dit qu'elle n'est pas autorisée à consulter ce contenu. Il s'agit des mêmes fichiers que j'ai copié de l'iMac vers le Macbook, et qui sont lisibles sur ces deux Mac sans aucun problème. Avec le partage de Bibliothèque iTunes je peux tout à fait consulter ces fichiers stockés sur le MacBook depuis l'iMac. Les fichiers sans DRM eux, ne posent aucun pb du MacBook vers l'AppleTV

Avec ce même compte iTunes je peux encore autoriser deux autres ordinateurs.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi mon AppleTv me dit qu'elle n'est pas autorisée a lire le contenu avec DRM issu du MacBook ? y-a-t-il une solution connue ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------

